# Multiplexacion



## psypandro (Nov 29, 2006)

Que tal estoy iniciando mi proyecto para obtener mi titulo como ingeniero...y quisiera escuchar comentarios y/o sugerencias acerca de lo que planeo hacer...

En si el proyecto es lo siguiente:

-Realizar el multiplexado de señales analogicas, y enviar estas por medio de un TDM (tiempos compartidos) todo esto realizado a partir de un PIC18F452 debido a requisitos que piden en la escuela...Para esto lo que planbeo hacer es habilitarle una forma de comunicar asincrona...al parecer po medio de USART...Mi pregunta es....como funciona La recepcion de la USART.  

-Para alances del proyecto lo que es las señales analogicas probablemente solos ean generados por Generadores de señal
-El alcance final es Desarrollar un modulo multiplexador de señales por TDM....el cual puede ser aplicado no solo en el campo de las telecomunicaciones.....imaginense que las distintas señales de control de un robot se puedan enviar por un solo cable...una Conjunto de sensores los cuales puedan ser visualizados en distintos puntos...En fin.....pienso que tiene mucha aplicacion...espero sus comentarios y Espero me puedan auxiliar


----------



## MaMu (Dic 2, 2006)

Como proyecto es bastante interesante, habria que ver al menos un diagrama en bloques de como quedaria visto el proyecto. Como medio de transmision, es muy cierto, pero estaria limitado a tramas de información, no permitiendo en muchos casos la simultaneidad entre varios sensores o dispositivos de medicion. Veo que estas usando un PIC, para orientarte un poco más, te dejo este apunte sobre USART, esta bastante claro. 

http://www.sergiomateo.com/contenidos/pics/6.4.htm

Saludos.


----------



## psypandro (Dic 27, 2006)

Me quedo resuelta la duda de la USART gracias, ahorita estoy atorado en una secuencia de codigo espero alguien me pueda auxiliar:


Para alternar los conversores A/D del pic18f452 en MPLAB C18 existe alguna rutina o contador ?? o es necesario hacer lo siguiente?


OpenADC( ADC_FOSC_32 & ADC_RIGHT_JUST & ADC_8ANA_0REF, ADC_CH0 & ADC_INT_OFF );//               Todas Analog inputs
ConvertADC(); //                Iniciar conversion
SetChanADC(ADC_CH0);//  activar canal
while( BusyADC() ); //         esperar conversion
result = ReadADC(); //        poner el resultado en Result
PORTD=result;//                 ponerla en puerto B (sera en la usart)
retardo(10);                        y se repite la secuencia
ConvertADC(); // Start conversion
SetChanADC(ADC_CH1);
while( BusyADC() ); // Wait for completion
result = ReadADC(); // Read result
PORTD=result;
retardo(10);

espero me puedan ayudar


----------

